# Shock wave puts hybrid engines in a spin



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Shock wave puts hybrid engines in a spin.



> *NO SOONER have you turned the ignition key than a shock wave rips through your car's engine. It might sound like a recipe for disaster, but engines that rely on shock waves to compress air and fuel could make hybrid cars much more efficient.*


Related article: New shock wave engine could revolutionize hybrid vehicles (w/Video: 3:24)



> *A newly invented breed of engine, known as a Wave Disk Generator, is lighter and more efficient than conventional combustion engines, and could reduce auto emissions by up to 90 percent.*
> 
> A 25-kilowatt version of the engine is expected to be ready later this year.
> 
> ...


This is what to look for in a hybrid vehicle, perhaps next year!

-- Tom


----------

